# στάμνα - σκαμνί



## altan (Mar 2, 2016)

Good morning.
A wrong translation of P. Bien. Am I right?


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

He did translate "stool" as "jug", but I am having a hard time understanding the Greek text here. I suppose you could tilt the stool on which the jug stands in order to pour water in a cup, but the English translation makes sense.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Έγειρε το σκαμνί. 

Καθόταν πάνω στο σκαμνί και αντί να σκύψει μόνο π.χ. για να βάλει νερό, χωρίς να κουνήσει το σκαμνί, έγειρε και το σκαμνί μαζί. Ή μπορεί να του άρεσε να κάνει κούνια με το σκαμνί. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

Ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πού ήταν η στάμνα. Και επίσης, αν ο Καζαντζάκης εννοεί ότι έγειρε ο ίδιος, δεν φαίνεται αυτό στη φράση «έγειρε το σκαμνί». Ας πούμε στη φράση «Ο Δόκτωρ έγειρε την καρέκλα του για να βάλει νερό» εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι καθόσουν κι εσύ πάνω στην καρέκλα. Η φράση θα ήταν καλύτερη εάν ήταν «Ο Δόκτωρ έγειρε μπροστά [εννοώντας «ο ίδιος»] για να βάλει νερό».

Όπως έγραψα επίσης, αν είναι η στάμνα πάνω στο σκαμνί, πώς θα γείρεις το σκαμνί για να βάλεις νερό χωρίς να ρίξεις τη στάμνα; Το λογικό θα ήταν να γράψει «έγειρε τη στάμνα».

Αλλά όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην καταλαβαίνω επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει όλη τη σκηνή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Τι σημασία έχει πού ήταν το σκαμνί και η στάμνα; Επίσης, γιατί πρέπει απαραίτητα να έγιναν όλα μαζί, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα; Η Παλ Αύρα έγειρε το σκαμνί (και αφού έπιασε τη στάμνα που δεν θα την έφτανε αλλιώς, την θαύμασε ίσως κιόλας που κρατάει δροσερό νερό κλπ), έβαλε νερό κλπ


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

Μα άμα γείρεις το σκαμνί θα πέσει κάτω η στάμνα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Μα γράφει κάπου ότι η στάμνα είναι πάνω στο σκαμνί και μου ξέφυγε; Δυο σκαμνάκια έχει το δωμάτιο (το λέει πιο πάνω) για να κάθονται οι άνθρωποι (πρώτα), αυτή είναι η δουλειά των σκαμν(ακ)ιών. Και μια και είναι δυο οι συνομιλητές, δεν είναι εύλογη η υπόθεση ότι έχει πιάσει ο καθένας από ένα σκαμνί;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

Μα αυτό έγραψα. Αν κάθεται κάποιος πάνω σε κάτι, η λογική -για μένα- σύνταξη είναι «ο Χ έγειρε μπροστά να πιάσει τη στάμνα», «ο Χ έγειρε *στην * καρέκλα του για να πιάσει τη στάμνα», και όχι «ο Χ έγειρε την καρέκλα/το σκαμπό/τον καναπέ για να πιάσει τη στάμνα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Καλά, θα σου δείξω πώς γίνεται σε επόμενη σύναξη (εκτός αν βρω εικονογράφηση πιο πριν)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Ορίστε με καρέκλα και ψάχνω για σκαμνί... :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2016)

Ανεξάρτητα από το αν βγάζει νόημα ή όχι το ελληνικό κείμενο, συμφωνούμε εδώ ότι ο μεταφραστής είτε διόρθωσε σιωπηρά το σκαμνί σε σταμνί είτε το παρανάγνωσε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

Εγώ νομίζω το πρώτο, ότι δηλαδή ούτε για εκείνον έβγαζε νόημα και το διόρθωσε - και χωρίς επίπτωση στο κείμενο, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ορίστε με καρέκλα και ψάχνω για σκαμνί... :)


Το κατάλαβα, μπρε Ντοκτόρ, λέω ότι _η σύνταξη_ κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι πολύ καλή (ουφ, πάω να γείρω λίγο στην καρέκλα μου να ξαποστάσω από αυτό το καρεκλομπραντεφέρ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2016)

*Tilting the Jag.* (Or: Tilt in the Jag.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

sarant said:


> Ανεξάρτητα από το αν βγάζει νόημα ή όχι το ελληνικό κείμενο, συμφωνούμε εδώ ότι ο μεταφραστής είτε διόρθωσε σιωπηρά το σκαμνί σε σταμνί είτε το παρανάγνωσε, έτσι δεν είναι;



Προφανώς. Επίσης, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν υπάρχει ελληνική έκδοση όπου αντί σκαμνί εμφανίζεται σταμνί.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2016)

Έγειρε το σταμνί...

Νίκος Καζαντζάκης. _Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο_. Επιμέλεια Νίκος Μαθιουδάκης. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Καζαντζάκη, 2014.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Επόμενο βήμα: να μάθουμε από τον altan ποια έκδοση έχει σε pdf...

Μεθεπόμενο: Να πάρω ένα από τα αστεία καπέλα που φοράνε οι αποτυχημένοι μαθητές στα κόμιξ και να καθήσω τιμωρία σ' ένα σκαμνί στη γωνία. Κατά προτίμηση τρίποδο, για να το γέρνω πιο εύκολα... :inno:


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επόμενο βήμα: να μάθουμε από τον altan ποια έκδοση έχει σε pdf.



Η μετάφραση της_ Αναφοράς στον Γκρέκο_ από τον Πήτερ Μπίεν είναι του 1965. Αλλά μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα, Δόκτορα, οι εκδόσεις του Καζαντζάκη είναι γνωστό ότι έχουν υποφέρει από τυπογραφικά λάθη. Οι δε μεταφράσεις του σε άλλες γλώσσες ακόμα χειρότερα.


----------



## altan (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you, Earion. And a reply to Dr.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2016)

So, I was right and Doc was not. Please take note, this is like the passage of Halley's comet, not bound to happen very often :twit:


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2016)

altan said:


> Thank you, Earion. And a reply to Dr.
> View attachment 5337



Well, even Homer nods. Happens to the best of us. Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, to be exact, we have two versions in Greek and the English version which might (we don't know that) have prompted the change in the second version. Or not. But I'm willing to concede this one to Pal Avra. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2016)

...
Just for the record, I can read it both ways without the slightest wince. And I've sat on -and tilted, all the time- many stools and poured from jugs aplenty.


World in a jug - Canned Heat


----------



## altan (Mar 2, 2016)

The translators translate wrong, or do not translate some parts; the publishers do not print or wrong print. To whom we'll trust.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2016)

But it was an acute observation leading to an interesting discussion (with a little bit of mystery remaining). :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2016)

altan said:


> The translators translate wrong, or do not translate some parts; the publishers do not print or wrong print. To whom we'll trust.



The world is not perfect, obviously, but we try to do our best. And trust the song of our Siren.


----------



## altan (Mar 8, 2016)

I attach that just for a record. Thanks again Earion and I supplied its 2014 Edition, too.


----------

